# 9 week old Vizsla puppy dry skin condition



## Samo23 (Oct 4, 2021)

Hi,

We have a 9 week old Vizsla, when we picked her up at 8 weeks she had some dry skin on the bridge of her nose which we was led to believe that it may just be from the puppies chewing and playing with each other.

After a few days we noticed the dry skin on the side of her face, top of her head and now on her ears. It doesn’t seem to bother her, doesn’t look sore or red.

The best way it can be described is like babies cradle cap. Kind of like a scaly appearance.
It has started to create small bald patches in the areas when the area is touched and the dry skin flakes off, it seems to pull the hairs out when the skin flakes.

The Vet has had a look and said it may be ring worm and to monitor over the coming weeks, I’m not sure it is though.

Any advice or help if someone has had something similar would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.
Sam


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

A stool samle should be able to isolate it to ringworm easy enough.
Have a blood test done and look for thyroid issues. One sign of thyroid problems is bald patches and a general overall thinning coat.
What we call mites and gnats in the US can also cause patches like when they get "stung/bit.
It can also be an allergic reaction to the food, or any supplements you have her on.
Some food grade e-oil, and real Aloe, can help the skin, but just make sure that there are no open sores.
She's a pretty little girl for sure.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Good chance your little cutie pie has a skin infection going on, or possibly mite.
Both are easily treated by veterinarian, just skin scraping to diagnose.
If it is a skin infection, it could’ve started out as a rough puppy play. Puppies are very messy, and their areas have to be cleaned constantly. They also play fight, biting, and nipping each other. Very easy for a bacteria to enter the skin, if a breeder does not stay on top of it. I’m sure it could happen sometimes even if they do.
It won’t hurt, and it may help to rub a little bit of coconut oil on it.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Could be eczema. Usually there's a trigger allergen type thing. But certianly rule out fungal, parasite, and bacterial infections first. A skin scraping by a competent vet can sometimes provide answers. Otherwise they can send it to a pathologist. Bloodwork can also help to see if the body is fighting a systemic infection.


----------



## Samo23 (Oct 4, 2021)

Thank you all for the information, very helpful. 
We have given it a week to monitor the condition and unfortunately it appears to be getting worse.
She is in the vets this week for her second Jab so I will speak to the Vet to look at a skin scraping to try narrow it down.


----------

